# how wide of door for our goat shed?



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

We are making plans for a goat shed (they are in the horse trailer right now if we have them penned outside) I am uncertain how wide my nubian doe will be when pregnant. Is there a standard width to make goat doors?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

We used a 32" door that we cut in half. The upper part of course is solid with a door handle so that I can walk thru it without ducking. They can walk under it, but it also keeps some of the cold and rain out. I also have nubians but mine is only 2 months along. I think she will have plenty of room even if she gets huge.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I'd make it wide enough to get a wheel barrow through for cleaning. About 3-3 1/2 feet.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I had to give up taking a wheelbarrow into my goat area. I couldn't keep the goats out of it then they would tip it over. Lol. Now I put it out side the fence and shovel over.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

nubians2 said:


> I had to give up taking a wheelbarrow into my goat area. I couldn't keep the goats out of it then they would tip it over. Lol. Now I put it out side the fence and shovel over.


LOL Got me thinking about the last time one of my girls climbed into the wheelbarrow :laugh: She was almost due to kid, got her front feet up in it but was too 'big bellied' to go any further....but then she couldn't figure out how to get down. So instead she stood there crying like it was the end of the world and scared me to death! Silly girl! :laugh:

We built our barn out of pallets, so our doorways are as wide as a pallet, around 3 1/2' - 4' wide and 2 pallets high in length. Plenty wide for sneaking the wheelbarrow through!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a full size sliding door so its 4 feet wide. I like that i can get in and out and the goats can come with me and we arent trying to crowd in a tiny opening. Also I to use the wheel barrow and thats very helpful


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

nubians2 said:


> I had to give up taking a wheelbarrow into my goat area. I couldn't keep the goats out of it then they would tip it over. Lol. Now I put it out side the fence and shovel over.


Goats love wheelbarrow rides... I have put 2-3 in and ran them around the pasture, a week later they just jump in and are ready for rides :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! It will be a pretty small shelter, 4X8, and short. we are making it moveable as well with the tractor so we can move the pastures around. I can't wait to start it, maybe tomorrow or the next day!!!


----------

